# What do 7 yr old girls like to play with?



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Our dd1's 7th b-day is coming up and we're grasping at straws a bit on what kind of present to get her. She did ask me to be sure to get her a toy, though (i.e.: not clothes). DH doesn't want to keep getting her the same old same old (she loves stuffed animals, cats in particular) and wants to get her something she can grow with. I'm just wondering what other 7 yr old girls like to play with and maybe we can introduce something new to her that she hasn't thought of yet. TIA for any ideas.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

My dd is 7, almost 8, and she likes video games, hannah montana, and build a bear. With build a bear, they really have to pickit out themselves, IMO. Makes it more personal. My dd just spent $50 in gift cards there and got herself a poodle, outfit, and shoes. This is her 2nd 'bear'. The first one, we got for her, but no clothes/accessories- that's what really drives the price up.

If you look into building toys- legos, lincoln logs, etc.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

My dd just had her 7th birthday. I got her games:Bananagrams, shape by shape, and atomy watergame.

My mom got her some accessories for her only hearts club dolls.

We also bought her a basket ball. She has been super into jumping rope lately, too (see siggy







).


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

My seven year old loves Parcheesi and Candyland. Board games are fun because not only is your child having fun, but then the whole family can participate.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

My 7 yo dd is ALL about Webkins.

Webkins pets, Webkins clothes, playing Webkins online, playing with her friends playing with Webkins online.

We have a neighbor who is 11 and is also into Webkins, so they can really grow with your child.

Happy birthday!


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

My dd will be seven in April. She is really into games lately. Blokus, chess, monopoly,risk. almost any game.

She also loves dolls and is really a doll kid. She loves Playmobil, legos, my dh old StarWars toys, marble labyrinth type sets, science sets are HUGE, 7 is a great time to get more "grown-up" art supplies and is able to use oil paints now without me worrying about the clean-up time, she also really loves using her camera, books are becoming even bigger because she able to really read totally on her own.

We are also debating the toy part of dd birthday gift. Please let me know what you come up with.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

My seven year old loves card games. Uno, Blink, any game played with a regular deck of cards. She also loves Backgammon, her stuffed animals, moon sand, and nail polish.

She also loves the traditional board games: Trouble, Sorry, Othello, Monopoly, etc.

Thanks to the poster with the link to Banagram. I am getting that for dd's 8th birthday. I think she will like it better than scrabble.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Lotsa games, huh? DH did pick up a new "Horton Hears A Who" board game. We've been planning on going to the movie in March so that has a good chance of going over well. We did a bunch of games for Christmas, though, so I want to find something else to go with it and am just spinning my wheels right now. Thanks for all the suggestions and glad to hear that games are a hit with your 7 yr old girls.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Things that are a big hit with my DSD 8 and actually for that matter that are still a hit with her older sister who is 10 are Playmobil, nice drawing pads and drawing materials, Matchbox cars and their American Girl dolls. If you don't have any Playmobil yet, a nice thing to start out with is the Take-along house found here. You could also add some of the sets that include animals like the cats, dogs, guinea pigs, bunnies, etc.

The American Girl dolls have also been a big hit. I got my Samantha doll when I was 10 and I have kept her in good shape and I started letting the girls play with her a few years ago. Then two christmases ago, "Santa" brought a Just Like Me doll for DSD 10 and then we got DSD 8 one for her 8th birthday. They love them. They like to dress them, brush their hair and they carry them around with them and sleep with them. It's really nice to see them still like to do "little girl" things.


----------



## MomOBrien (Mar 16, 2006)

My dd will be turning eight in April. The weather usually starts getting nice about then so we get her things for outside. Some of her favorite birthday gifts have been roller blades, bike, giant play ball (they love to roll over this on the lawn), jump ropes, bubbles, sidewalk chalk, hoola hoops,etc. My dd has been really wanting a camera. My ten year old has a not too expensive digital camera I got on clearance at Target and they have alot of fun taking pictures and making up video shows.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I was just coming back to post about not really toys, but gifts she's liked/wanted- heely's, roller blades, roller skates, skateboard, scooter, mp3 player, basketball/hoop,


----------



## earthus76 (Nov 2, 2005)

my dd (7.5) loves Barbie dolls. She sits and dresses those things for hours on end & plays house with them. Playmobil farm, leggos and megablocks, marble whirl, dolls.


----------



## SabraMamma (Nov 20, 2001)

Some of my DD's favorites, 7.5 years, are dolls- baby dolls, Groovy Girls, Barbies-, Playmobil, Legos, Puzzles, Arts and Crafts, Webkinz, board games, small plastic animal figurines, playing school with many of these pieces put together, and for warmer weather frisbees, bike, skates, jump rope.


----------



## BarbieB73 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a DD just turned 11 and one DD turning 6, and right now they both just received Webkinz from friends, sisters who are also 11 and 5, so those are toys that can grow with them. They buy the Webkinz pet, and they get with them a years membership to an online world that they can play and interact with/as their pet. They can also play and interact with other friends, but by only using pre-approved phrases they select from a menu.
Also, the 11 yr. old got a Baby Alive, and the 6 yr. old wants one, too. Those are the 2 big gifts they are liking even though there is such a diffrence in their ages.
And, then some more of the same as other posters, Heely's, board games, Hannah Montana, drawing paper and pencils/paints. In my opinion, mostly the same kinds of things we liked at that age, but what your able to buy today.

Good luck with your purchases and Happy Birthday!!!
Oh to be a kid again!
Barbie


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GruppieGirl* 
My 7 yo dd is ALL about Webkins.

Webkins pets, Webkins clothes, playing Webkins online, playing with her friends playing with Webkins online.

We have a neighbor who is 11 and is also into Webkins, so they can really grow with your child.

Happy birthday!


Yep! Webkinz, Webkinz, Webkinz!

My 7 y/o dd is also REALLY loving her mp3 player (NOT an ipod!) I think it cost $30, and she's just crazy about it. I should put some new songs on it, now that I think about it.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

My dd is 8, and she spends hours playing with Playmobil. Very involved, very detailed. She got this at Christmas : http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...cgid=Bauernhof to go with this:http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...cgid=Bauernhof & http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/dem...cgid=Bauernhof from last Christmas.

Our 10 year old Pirate Island gets a major workout as well. (It has a little cave, which is fun).

She also adores these: http://www.breyerhorses.com/ and these: http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.5177/.f

She has also been highly involved in using big tubes of arcrylic paint and large and small canvases. I was able to buy some moderately priced supplies at ACMoore. A lot of children in these middle years love open-ended art supplies. Glitter pens, glue sticks, fancy scissors, good colored pencils, pastels, markers, clays etc.


----------



## socialworkmamma (Mar 15, 2006)

My DD just turned 7 last Tuesday and we purchased a Wii. It's the first game system we've ever purchased, and it's the only thing she's ever asked for and really wanted. So far, we don't regret it. She has had a blast and it's been fun for us as well. We limit her time. She also purchased a Littlest Petshop toy with money from Grandma. She and her friends had a great time playing with it at her party. She also loves to color and we bought a large fairy coloring book and some new markers and that has occupied her for very large blocks of time. I have always been the type to buy a couple of good dolls and then invest in accesories. She has the Bitty Twins, Bitty Baby and a toddler doll by Corolle my mother gave her. We give her clothes and items for the dolls and it gets her playing with them more. If your DD is a doll person, I would totally recommend the Bitty Twins, they are lots of fun. If you're looking for a soft doll with tons of cute stuff, Stella by Manhattan Baby is great. DD received her when she was 5 and she still plays with her and other little 7 years old also really like her.
Good luck, if you're like me you really agonize over trying to get something special for your child's birthday they will really like. 7 is a fun age








Pamela


----------



## StartingtoCrunch (Dec 4, 2007)

DD is 8, loves her mp3, webkinz, american girls, littlest pet shop, build a bear, craft kits.......... hth


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

thanks for all the suggestions y'all. I ended up making her a fairy tree house ala magic cabin. I really kinda wanted to get her somebody new to live in the fairy tree house (maybe some little kitties since she loves those), but I didn't get around to that and DH was not too on board with the idea of more little tinies around our house. It was well received and her old critters have been having a good time playing in it. It was _really_ easy to make, too. I'd be happy to share if anyone is interested.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I would love to know how to make one of those! Dd and I were just admiring them in the catalog this morning. Everytime we get a catalog, she turns to that page to choose which one she likes best









Neat gift!


----------



## socialworkmamma (Mar 15, 2006)

I would love to know how you did it. My DD is way into fairies right now. She loves to watch the dvd Kristen's Fairy House and we've gone out in our timber and made a fairy house. Something for inside would be lots of fun that doesn't cost a fortune. I'm glad you found something to make your daughter happy.
Pamela


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Okay, well, you will note first that I made the easy one that is just two platforms and not the fancier one with the stairs, etc.

So before Christmas I had this in mind and hadn't had time to get it together, but I had raided a neighbor's prunings for some promising branches. Neighbor had cut some bushes down - maybe forsythia? I really don't know what they were, but it doesn't matter. All you need is 3 sturdy branches about an inch or two in diameter. Then ideally I would have cut the platforms out of some local logs, but I couldn't quite make that happen in the time frame I was working with and when I was at AC Moore looking for party decorations I saw some precut wood/log sections that are designed for wood-burning. Here's a link. That picture has the woodburning equipment, too, but the wood pieces I got weren't sold as part of the kit. They were back with all the little wooden letters and birdhouses and stuff. They were lovely and made in USA, too. They are pre-sanded, but have the bark around the edges which I thought was a nice touch. I think they were basswood.

So I just took my neighbor's bush branches and cut them to three equal lenghts, probably about 18 inches or maybe just 12 inches. I really didn't measure (!). I saved the top part that I cut off each branch for the top floor. It's okay if those aren't the same length. Then, using the biggest of the wood platforms as the bottom floor, I flipped the bottom floor over and propped the branches underneath and just nailed (finishing nails) through the bottom floor into the branches and used a little glue, too for good measure. I used two nails in each so they wouldn't wobble and twist. Then I flipped the whole contraption back upright so that the bottom floor was on the floor and the branches were sticking up in the air. To put the top floor on I positioned the top floor onto the branches, nailed through the top floor and into the branches, and also used a little glue. I didn't nail the nails all the way in tight, though. About a quarter of an inch of each nail was still sticking out. It was kinda tricky nailing since I was just nailing through the top floor into the branches and I didn't want to split them. Since I was using the finishing nails that don't have much head I just hammered the tops of the branches that I had cut off onto the parts of the nails that were sticking out and used a little glue, too, to stick them on. So if you followed that, that was the basic architecture.

I also made a quick hammock to hang in the fairy tree house. I had some scraps of something silky (have a lot of scrap fabric) and just hemmed it on the two long sides and then left a wide hem where I could thread some embroidery thread through on each end. I used the embroidery thread to hang it up. I made a little stick rope ladder, too with twigs and embroidery thread. I also dabbed a bit of glue on each knot I tied so it wouldn't unravel. That was really simple. I threw a piece of material around it like the playsilk in the Magic Cabin illustration, but dd1 took that off.

Anyway, the key that made the whole thing easy for me was finding those big wood pieces at AC Moore. If you had a good circular saw it would be easy enough to cut a slab off a downed tree, but I had neither tree nor saw, so the pre-cut was a find for me.

hth and if it's clear as mud just ask me questions.


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

DD loves American Girl dolls, she still likes her baby dolls and dress up, nice art supplies, spin art machine, pottery wheel, playmobil, books, gift cards LOL,etc.

she really wants a sewing machine, that's next on our list for her.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I asked dd for you and she said "yellow rope and big boxes(appliance)".







: When pressed for a shoppable toy she said barbies. I do wonder sometimes why I buy toys.







:


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

We're debating a video game system (handheld), especially for the several long car rides we're making out of town (think 7+ hours) to house shop and visit family. Still undecided.

We will probably get her something she can use outside, as her 7th birthday falls right when spring begins around here. She could really use a new bigger bicycle. She would also love some sort of music equipment of her own...a CD player for example.


----------

